# Intous3 vs 4 - is the sensitivity that noticeable?



## Aheria (Nov 10, 2009)

Or is it all about the buttons? I'm wanting a new tablet and I am drawn to the intous4 because of its sleek design and high sensitivity - I am a very light handed artist, and the constant strain of pressing so hard on my original graphire is very uncomfortable for me. 

The over 100 dollar difference of comparable sized tablets is making me think twice, however, and so is the widescreen aspect. The computer I would be using it on is not widescreen, the monitor is an older flat panel and regular ole square shape. COuld this also be a concern?

I, in real media, never draw or paint much bigger than six by eight. I have used my tiny graphire for years, and while I can't draw on it, inking and coloring with it has never been a problem. Do I still want a medium (or equivelent in INtous3) tablet?

I"m figuring to ask this both here and at DA and see what people think.


----------



## Farelle (Nov 10, 2009)

well...i cant say much about it, but i know some things like:
i dont think that DIN A4 is very useful^^ i have one (even if not wacom) but im always resizing its working space to that of a DIN A5 tablet, because i cant do this full of motion lines if the area is too big (its hardly to draw long lines then)
also in painting programs can be zoomed out and in....and smaller graphic tablets (medium) can be take everywhere if you have a laptop or such 

and about intuos 3 and 4, well, that depends on how much money you would like to invest^^ intuos4 is the very newest graphic tablet you can get now 

and i found:
To summarize, the improvements in Intuos4 over Intuos3 are: Second-generation tip

-sensor with extended life span
-Double pressure sensitivity to 2048 levels
-Lighter response to starting pressure (detects 1 gram versus 10)
-Wider active area
-More sensible button and touch ring layout
Illuminated display for ExpressKeys
-Reversible design for left or right handed use
-New flex nibs, more nibs included
-Improved pen stand that doubles as nib holder
-Redesigned mouse
-Separate USB cables on most models


so if you are light handed artist, maybe the 4 would be better because of its higher sensetivity


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes for me, but I've been doing this for years. You may want to look into a linear pressure curve adjustment. I bought it for other reasons than just the double pressure sensitivity. Nibs however, wear a lot off a lot faster with this one. 

Here is how to adjust the pressure curve on an intuos/cintiq http://junkyardsam.blogspot.com/2009/02/wacom-cintiq-driver-manual-adjustment.html

Right now however, the intuos3 is still a good investment. It's about 200 dollars for a medium on Amazon. You won't be left in the dust if you're a version behind. I started out with the first version of intuos myself.


----------



## Aheria (Nov 10, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> Yes for me, but I've been doing this for years. You may want to look into a linear pressure curve adjustment. I bought it for other reasons than just the double pressure sensitivity. Nibs however, wear a lot off a lot faster with this one.
> 
> Here is how to adjust the pressure curve on an intuos/cintiq http://junkyardsam.blogspot.com/2009/02/wacom-cintiq-driver-manual-adjustment.html
> 
> Right now however, the intuos3 is still a good investment. It's about 200 dollars for a medium on Amazon. You won't be left in the dust if you're a version behind. I started out with the first version of intuos myself.



That is very handy to have!! That will help with whatever version I do get. 

So, you think an Intous3 would be more than enough for someone like myself who doesn't depend on hotkeys?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes, the intuos3 are still a good investment. 

I didn't use hotkeys much at first, but now I do a lot with them.


----------



## TheKyleIsHere (Nov 12, 2009)

Intuos3 is rather nice, I must say, and you do have the option of other nibs besides the standard. I have customized everything about my Intuos3, including custom drop-down menus.

That said, my roommate's got an Intuos4 and it is sexy. It is far more customizable and sensitive. It makes things easier, but the upgrade is not _necessary._

Both are sound investments, and will last a while no matter which one you choose. I got my Intuos2 used when the 3 came out, I only got the 3 a few months ago because I wanted to give my 2 to a friend of mine. Durable stuff.


----------



## Ai-Dake-Ga (Nov 13, 2009)

Funny I should run across this today.

I myself have been using a 3.5 x 5" Graphire tablet for, gosh, years now.  I just went out today, and on a whim, bought myself an Intuos4 Small.  I found it in Best Buy, and it was about 40$ cheaper than I've seen it everywhere else.  Initially I was drawn to it for the sensitivity, the nibs, and the design.  The added buttons are handy, and the touch dial is probably my favourite thing about it.  The fact that I can simply scroll that with my left hand while I'm still drawing to change the size of my brush; priceless.  And every other button on this tablet is completely customizable, down to hand-keyed keystrokes and shortcuts.  I haven't gotten the hang of using those 6 buttons just yet, but I can tell they'll really come in handy for the commands I tend to use a lot in SAI.

I tend to draw very lightly as well, I hate to have to press hard, it puts too much strain on my hand.  The Intuos4 was a great upgrade for me, because I was able to set it to the right setting, so I no longer have to push against the nib so much; it reacts the same way as my old Graphire, with less effort.  As for the widescreen aspect, I'm not sure how much of an issue that would honestly be.  My Graphire was made for a standard screen, yet I used it for years on a widescreen monitor without issues.  I don't think you'd be losing much, if anything, by using this one on a standard screen size.

I draw very small; I love short, tiny strokes and quick movements, therefor I went with the Intuos4 Small.  The area is about 4.5 x 7" of working space, which is a bit of an upgrade from my Graphire, but it's still just the right size for doing just about anything.  From my experience, I would suggest trying out the Small yourself, especially being used to a smaller Graphire tablet.  The size is already bigger than the 4 x 5" model; if you're using a 6 x 8", then this would be a smidgen of a downsize, but I really don't think it would be that noticable.  I've never used the full area of my tablet, anyway.  I tend to work exactly in the middle, and move the drawing on screen so that I stay there comfortably.  If you're okay with the size of the small, I would certainly suggest it from my own experience.

The added nibs, also, turned out to be a great thing for me.  I'm currently using the Brush nib; I love the give that it has against the tablet; it's another thing that lessens the stress on my hand while working.  The other nibs are all also very nice; there's a Pencil nib and it moves so smooth over the surface, it's really quite nice.  But the nibs are sort of like an added bonus to the whole package; they're not needed, but my, are they a nice surprise.

As for price, Wacom's site lists the Intuos4 Small as $229, which of course does not include shipping, whereas BestBuy.com lists it at $199.99.  I bought mine in-store, and after PA sales tax, it totalled at $211.99.  A good deal, based on Wacom's price.  If you bought it from BestBuy.com, had it shipped with Expedited Shipping, it estimates out to $212.98 (without any sort of sales tax).  Still cheaper than you would snag it for on Wacom's site.  And also significantly cheaper than you would pay for the Intuos4 Medium.

Just thought I'd throw all that out there for you!  I'm very happy with my Intuos4 Small, and I overall say it would be a wonderful upgrade from any Graphire tablet.  I hope some of this helps!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 13, 2009)

Just some words of caution. A small tablet can lead to RSI if you draw a lot, so for less you can get an Intuos3 medium and save some trouble. The other thing to look at is nib wear. Intuos4 has a high amount of nib wear compared to its predecessors. I can wear down a nib in one day depending on how much drawing and painting I do. So if you don't want to spend the money on nibs, I'd advise going with the older model.

It doesn't bother me, I don't mind paying for it, but I know this is a sore spot with many people wary frugal with art supplies.


----------



## Vinay (Nov 14, 2009)

http://forum.wacom.eu/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1438&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

If I knew about this before I bought my Intuos4 I would have gone for the Intuos3. They are pretty much the same overall painting experience, except that the Intuos4 has a fatal flaw with the new surface that you would lose all your precious nibs in about a month's use unless you do a few "tricks" like put a paper on the wacom.

My sister has an Intuos3 and it's wonderful. Intuos4 offers nothing worth the money especially considering what I mentioned above.

If you're wondering about the buttons and led display, don't bother considering it into your decision. They're pretty much uselss.


----------

